# هل إنتحر يهوذا ؟؟



## الباحث الجديد (28 مارس 2012)

تحيرنى هذه الجملة فى أعمال الرسل

"
18 وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها. "

بداية فبها إشارة واضحة جدا على أن يهوذا بنفسه هو من قام بشراء الحقل و ليس كبار الكهنة حسب القصة الأكثر شيوعا
ثانيا كيف شنق يهوذا نفسه بعد ان خرجت أمعاؤه كلها ؟؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GIPGrb47YxE[/YOUTUBE]
*مكرر راجع
* *http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10056*
​


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

أين التكرار ؟؟
الرابط الذى وضعته انت لا يمت بصلة للمنتدى ؟؟

كما أننى أريد إجابة بسيطة هنا بداخل الموضوع


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

(الفيديو) يتحدث على أن يهوذا بعدما شنق نفسه سقط على رأسه ثم إنشق من الوسط

كيف يمكن لشخص معلق و رأسه للأعلى أن يقع على رأسه أولا ؟؟؟
المنطقى أن يسقط على قدميه أولا أليس صحيح ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> كيف يمكن لشخص معلق و رأسه للأعلى أن يقع *على رأسه* أولا ؟؟؟



أين جاء هذا في الفيديووايضا في النصوص؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

دعك من الفيديو عزيزى مولكا
النص يقول
" وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"

الآن هل شنق يهوذا نفسه و هو مشقوق من الوسط ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> دعك من الفيديو عزيزى مولكا


لن ادعني، الفيديو معمول أصلا لأجل هذا السؤال، فتأتي انت وتقول لي دعني ونبدأ حوارا ونضيع الوقت فيه والرد موجود وانت لا تريد سماعه؟


----------



## the shepherd (29 مارس 2012)

الموضوع بسيط ​ 
بالنسبة لموت يهوذا 
الشريعة اليهودية كانت بتنص علي ان كل من مس ميتاً يتنجس . 
و بكدة الاحتمال الاكبر ان لما اي شخص يشوف يهوذا مشنوق و متعلق انه ميحاولش يلمسه و الحل الوحيد هو انه يقطع الحبل و يترك الجثة تسقط علي الارض .
و دة كان نتيجته انه وقع علي رأسه و انشق و خرجت احشائه . انا مش شايف فيها اي مشكلة بصراحة . ​ 

بالنسبة لشراء الحقل 
فالطبيعي ان الحقل ينسب للمالك صاحب المال .
يعي انا لو بعت حد يشتريلي بفلوسي بيت هيبقي بتاعه و لا بتاعي ؟؟؟ اكيد بتاعي انا صاحب الفلوس .
و دة الي حصل اليهود قالوا ان منفعش اجره الدم تعود للهيكل و انها تخص يهوذا فاشتروا بيها الحقل و نسبوه اليه فهو صاحبه .​ 
اتمني تكون الصورة وضحت و لمزيد من التوضيح ياريت ترجع للرد الاصلي علي الشبهه الي وضعه الاخوة .​


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

أخى مولكا
أنا لم أسأل السؤال لأناقش وجهة نظر صاجب الفيديو فهو حر فى وجهة نظره

بل لأسأل عن شيئ فى نصوص الكتاب المقدس
لو تريد أن تتناقش فلندع الردود الجاهزة و تكرم بالرد على هذا السؤال البسيط

كيف مات يهوذا بالضبط ؟؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

توضيح السؤال
هل شنق يهوذا نفسه ؟؟
أم سقط على رأسه  وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها ؟؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

و بخصوص شراء الحقل
"وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم"
نلاحظ عدة أشياء أولها أن الجملة مبنية للمعلوم
و نلاجظ وجود 3 عناصر هامة
المال - الحقل - الشراء المباشر  لأن الجملة مبنية للمعلوم


----------



## the shepherd (29 مارس 2012)

اعتقد اخي الباحث اني كتبت لحضرتك اجابة سؤالك


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

حسنا سأناقش إجابتك 
بالنسبة لموت يهوذا
تقصد أن يهوذا شنق نفسه بعدها قام أحدهم بقطع الحبل بعدها سقط يهوذا ؟؟؟؟

لعلك لم تلاحظ بناء الجملة
" لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"
أين ما يشير لوجود شخص أخر قام بقطع الحبل ؟

لو تطرمت دعم إجابتك بالنصوص

بالنسبة لشراء الحقل
 "وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم"

هناك نظامين لبناء الجملة الفعلية
المبنى للمعلوم و المبنى للمجهول

هذه الجملة مبنية للمعلوم
و أعتقد أن الروح القدس دائما دقيقة فى إبلاغ الوحى أليس كذلك ؟؟؟


----------



## the shepherd (29 مارس 2012)

هو انا اجابتي كانت تلخيص سريع للفكرة العامة من اجل ايضاح الصورة بس بما ان حضرتك حابب نتناقش بتدقيق اكتر يبقي هورد لحضرتك الرد الاصلي علي الشبهه . ​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سفر الاعمال *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*18 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]19 [/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*«*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*حَقَلْ دَمَا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*» *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أَيْ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*حَقْلَ دَمٍ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عندما قرر يهوذا ان ينتحر من الندم مضي الي طرف هوة في وادي هنوم الصخري وعلق نفسه الي بحبل فرع شجرة وخنق نفسه ولكن انجيل القديس متي لم يذكر التفاصيل وما حدث بعد ذلك ولكن القديس لوقا يكمل ويشرح ويوضح بعد خنق نفسه وانقطع الحبل فسقط علي وجهه فما معني كلمة اذ سقط اي سقط من مكان مرتفع او كان معلق وسقط*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولان المنطقة صخرية مليئة بقطع الفخار المكسوره ذات البروزات الحاده*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لان باب الفخاري *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*منطقه صنع الفخار *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهو الوادي الذي كانوا يشعلونه بالنار كل فتره لحرق النفايات ومبقايا الحيوانات وعظامها ومن هذا جائت كلمة جهنم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*جو وادي هنوم الاسم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وفي فترة خطية شعب اسرائيل عندما كانوا يقدمون اولادهم ذبائح للالهة الوثنين مثل زمن منسي وغيره كانوا يجيزهم في النار في هذه المنطقة وهو لانه منطقه خربه ووعرة هو يصلح ان ينتحر فيه شخص لا يريد ان يراه احد وبالفعل يوجد به اشجار قليله واثار لاشجار علي بعض الحافات*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فالواضح انه سقط علي صخور مدببة او قطعة فخار مدببه فانشق في منطقة البطن وانسكبة احشاؤه *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولتتميم النبوة عن اكملها ولتنسكب كل احشاؤه .*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ايلاخيسين[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*G2997*[/FONT]
λάσχω
laschō
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_las'-kho_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A strengthened form of a primary verb, which only occurs in this and another prolonged form as an alternate in certain tenses; to [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]open (from a fall): - burst asunder.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*هو فعل من حدث اخر بمعني انه انشق من سقوط من اعلي *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*...*[/FONT]​


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وتعبير انسكبت احشاؤه طبيا لاتصلح لشخص لم يمت بعد لان اعضاء البطن ترابطه معا بانسجة ضامة *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*جلد ثم عضلات ثم انسجة ضامة *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*معا فلو انفتحت منطقت البطن لا تنسكب الاحشاء بسهوله ولكن من مات من فتره وبدأت منطقة البطن في التعفن والتحلل وانتفخت بطنه بشق منطقت البطن تخرج بالفعل الاحشاء بسهوله منها*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فالاثنين مكملين لبعض بوضوح فهو خنق نفسه بالتعليق ثم سقط جسده علي الفخار الحاد فانشق من الوسط*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يقول القديس *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس في آسيا وهو من اباء الكنيسة الاولي*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Judas walked about in this world a sad example of impiety; for his body having swollen to such an extent that he could not pass where a chariot could pass easily, he was crushed by the chariot, so that his bowels gushed out.*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وترك يهوذا هذا العالم كمثال سئ جدا وبعد مته انتفخ جسده جدا وتحطم تحت عربة كارو وبذلك انسكبت كل احشاؤه تحقيقا للنبوة بالكامل*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ANF01 Papias chapter 3[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ويوجد تفسير قدمه بعض الدارسين فقال ان هذه المنطقه مزبلة فهو شنق نفسه وبقي جثمانه حتي تعفن وانتفخت بطنه وسقط فانشقط بطنه او جاءت الكلاب البرية ونهشة بطنه المنتفخه واكلت جثمانه*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*+++*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*8 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]19 [/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*«*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*حَقَلْ دَمَا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*» *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أَيْ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*حَقْلَ دَمٍ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]​


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فهمنا جيدا من الجزء الاول من الشبهة ان يهوذا طرح الفضه في الهيكل ووصلت الي الكهنة*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*والكتبة والكهنة بعد ان طرح يهوذا الفضة في الهيكل ان اشتروا الحقل وملكية الحقل نسبت ليهوذا لانها فضته وهذا بخاصه ان في طرحه للفضح في الهيكل حسبت له فلهذا لما اشتروا الحقل اطلقوا عليها اسم حقل دم لانها ثمن الدم وهو ثم دم المسيح فهم لايزالوا يعترفوا بملكية يهوذا لهذه الاموال *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهو ايضا من اجرة الظلم الذي وقع علي المسيح*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وكثيراً ما يُنسب إلى الإنسان الفعل لأنه السبب فيه، فنُسب إلى الملك بناء القصر*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مع أنه ليس هو الباني حقيقة، ولكنه يمتلكه*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*والذي يؤكد ذلك انه مكتوب ان اطلق عليه حقل دم بعد موت يهوذا*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وكلمة اقتني*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*G2932*[/FONT]
κτάομαι
ktaomai
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_ktah'-om-ahee_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A primary verb; to [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_get_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], that is, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_acquire_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] (by any means; [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_own_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]): - obtain, possess, provide, purchase.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يحصل يمتلك يعطي له *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*...*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*دائما تدل علي اخذ شيئ بالعطيه اي انه لم يذهب ويشتري بنفسه بل اشتروا الحقل وسموه باسمه فهو بهذا اقتناه بعد موته*[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

*


الباحث الجديد قال:



			(الفيديو) يتحدث على أن يهوذا بعدما شنق نفسه سقط على رأسه ثم إنشق من الوسط

كيف يمكن لشخص معلق و رأسه للأعلى أن يقع على رأسه أولا ؟؟؟
المنطقى أن يسقط على قدميه أولا أليس صحيح ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحقيقة اضحكتني بهذا الكلام شخص مخنوق ومات تريد ان يسقط علي قدمة كما انة يقفذ من الحبل لينط علي الارض بقدمة ما هذا الهراء والمداعبة؟!
 الاعصاب ترتخي عندما يموت الانسان يا استاذ ! فكيف يسقط علي قدمة!
 مفهوم سقط علي وجهة 





هو مفهوم الوحي الالهي 
 18 فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا.


الكلمة تعني انة مال الي الامام  πρηνής prénés
** From pro; leaning (falling) forward ("prone"), i.e. Head foremost -- headlong. *​*
 وتستطيع ان تعلم من هذة الرسمة ما معني الميل الي الامام رسمتها لتوضيح الميل فقط لشخصك الكريم





 فلا تتكلم بلا دليل 
اخوك اغريغوريوس
 *


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

حسنا عزيزى the shepherd

إقتباس
"وتعبير انسكبت احشاؤه طبيا لاتصلح لشخص لم يمت بعد لان اعضاء البطن ترابطه معا بانسجة ضامة ( جلد ثم عضلات ثم انسجة ضامة ) معا فلو انفتحت منطقت البطن لا تنسكب الاحشاء بسهوله ولكن من مات من فتره وبدأت منطقة البطن في التعفن والتحلل وانتفخت بطنه بشق منطقت البطن تخرج بالفعل الاحشاء بسهوله منها
فالاثنين مكملين لبعض بوضوح فهو خنق نفسه بالتعليق ثم سقط جسده علي الفخار الحاد فانشق من الوسط"

و هذا ما سألت عليه فى إحدى مشاركاتى و سأعيد السؤال
كيف يمكن لشخص معلق و قدميه للأسفل أن يسقط على رأسه أولا
نهاية الإقتباس


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

اعتقد انة تم الاجابة يا اخ علي سؤالك هل عندك اعتراض


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

عزيزى اغريغوريوس
لعلك لم تلاحظ 
" لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> " لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"


عزيزي باحث وانت *ايضا لم تلاحظ ما كتبتة سقط علي وجهة اي مال الي الامام عند سقوطة كما في الصورة*
*



*
*عندما اقول وانا اتمشي اتصدمت بحجر فسقط علي وجهي اي اتجاه ميلي كان في زاوية الوقوف بشكل عمودي ثم حدث انحناء فسقط من جهة وجهي هل فهمت*


----------



## the shepherd (29 مارس 2012)

> هذا ما سألت عليه فى إحدى مشاركاتى و سأعيد السؤال
> كيف يمكن لشخص معلق و قدميه للأسفل أن يسقط على رأسه أولا
> نهاية الإقتباس


 
بجد انا مش قصدي اتريق بس محتاج اوضحلك الصورة 
هو حضرتك عمرك ما شوفت واحد بيقع من قمه جبل او عمار عالية و يتخبط كدة في السكة مرتين تلاتة مرة علي دماغة و مرة علي ظهرة لحد ما يوصل تحت حتت و سايح في دمه و مصارينه  
اتمني تكون الصورة وضحت


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

عزيزى the shepherd
هناك فرق بين السقوط الحر من أعلى عمارة و سقوط شخص معلق من رقبته
و من يسقط على رأسه أولا فمن البديهى أن رأسه سيمتص معظم الصدمة كلها


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

سأستعير أحد مبادئ عزيزى مولكا و سأقول لك
أحضر لى النص الذى يقول أنه شنق نفسه ثم سقط على وجهة 
فى نفس الموضع من الكتاب المقدس
لأننا ننتقل الآن إلى مرحلة الإستنتاج

ففى رد the shepherd
نجد أن الفخار قد شق بطن يهوذا
و نجد أن عربة كارو هى من شقت بطن يهوذا
كما نجد أيظا أن الكلاب هى من شقت بطن يهوذا

فدعونا نبتعد عن الإستنتاجات عندما نتكلم عن الوحى
و ندعم نظرياتنا بنصوص


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> عزيزى the shepherd
> هناك فرق بين السقوط الحر من أعلى عمارة و سقوط شخص معلق من رقبته
> و من يسقط على رأسه أولا فمن البديهى أن رأسه سيمتص معظم الصدمة كلها



للمرة الاخيرة سقط علي وجهة اي في ميل وجهة وساشرحلك هندسياً مرة اخري لعلك تفهم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> سأستعير أحد مبادئ عزيزى مولكا و سأقول لك
> أحضر لى النص الذى يقول أنه شنق نفسه ثم سقط على وجهة
> فى نفس الموضع من الكتاب المقدس
> لأننا ننتقل الآن إلى مرحلة الإستنتاج
> ...





> نجد أن الفخار قد شق بطن يهوذا
> و نجد أن عربة كارو هى من شقت بطن يهوذا
> كما نجد أيظا أن الكلاب هى من شقت بطن يهوذا
> 
> ...



اولا يا عزيزي الكتاب المقدس وحدة واحدة فالوحي مكمل لنفسة وهذا هو الترتيب 
 *متي **27*
*5 **فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ**.*

 
*سفر الاعمال **1*
*18 **فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا**. **
19 **وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ **«**حَقَلْ دَمَا**» **أَيْ**: **حَقْلَ دَمٍ**.*

*فلم يقل الكتاب عن عربية كارو او كلب ! فهمت ام ماذا !*
*فكفي هراء وجهل واسلوب الحيدة
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

عزيزى اغريغوريوس
كامل إحترامى
طريقتك الهندسية تبدو مقنعة

أين دليلك من الكتاب المقدس على إجتماع الطريقتين فى نفس الحدث (الشنق و السقوط) ؟؟؟

كلا الروايتين منفصلتان تماما عن بعضهما 
مما يترك إنطباعا شديدا بأن الروايتين مختلفتان عن بعضهما تماما

ممكن دليل نصى من الكتاب ؟؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

إقتباس
"فلم يقل الكتاب عن عربية كارو او كلب ! فهمت ام ماذا !"

كذلك أنا لم أقل
لم يكن سوى إقتباس

فأنا لا أجرؤ على إفتراء أحداث دونما دليل


----------



## the shepherd (29 مارس 2012)

اقول لحضرتك
يمكن المشكلة مش في النص دة قد ما هي في فهم حضرتك لطرق دراسة و تفسير الكتاب المقدس .
يعني الي حضرتك بتقوله دة اوافقك عليه لو كان النص الي بنتكلم عليه لاهوتي او عقائدي فساعتها يبقي فعلا في مشكلة لاختلاف التفاسير او كثرة الحلول المقترحة . 

لكن دي حادثة تاريخية عاصرها الاف الاف من الاشخاص و اكيد كانت مشهور جدا وقتها و سجلها التاريخ اليهودي فلو كان في مشكلة او خطأ في كتابات احد الانجايل بالتاكيد اليهود الي عاصروا الفترة دي كانوا هيطعنوا في الانجيل و يقولوا محرف و يشيروا في كتابتهم علي الاقل لمثل هذا الخطأ .
 بس دة محلصش و التاريخ اليهودي مسجلش اي اعتراض علي طريقة موت يهوذا المذكورة في الاناجيل . و من هنا كان لم يكن للتفاصيل لدقيقة اي داعي فهي اولا و اخرا حادثة تاريخية عاصرها الجميع و الحقائق كانت واضحة للكل و لم يكن هناك اي اختلاف حولها فهي كتبت من اجل توضيح اتمام النبوات و من اجل التعليم بعاقبة الشرير .

اتمني تكون الفكرة وضحت .

و لو لسه معترض يبقي لازم تجيب دليل تاريخي علي خطا الوحي او انه مات بطريقة تانية او ان اليهود انكروا دة . مدام الي عاصر الحادثة مقدرش ينكرها ولا في تسجيل واحد للاعتراض عليها منهم يبقي ازاي حضرتك تعترض دلوقت و تقول في حاجة غلط ؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> عزيزى اغريغوريوس
> كامل إحترامى
> طريقتك الهندسية تبدو مقنعة
> 
> ...


*كل الكتاب موحى به من نفس المصدر الإلهى أخى الباحث الجديد نعم كتبه بشر مختلفون لكنهم كتبوا مسوقين من الروح القدس.
نعم الروايتان منفصلتان لكنهما ليستا متناقضتين فلم تقل احداهما مثلا أن يهوذا شنق نفسه فى طل قول الأخرى بأنه لم يموت مشنوقا.*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> عزيزى اغريغوريوس
> كامل إحترامى
> طريقتك الهندسية تبدو مقنعة
> 
> ...


*
الدليل عزيزي في السياق والترتيب العقلي اذا كان الترتيب الهندسي مقنع فالترتيب العقلي اكثر اقناع 
عندما يا اخي الحبيب الكتاب يذكر انه شنق ثم يذكر في الاعمال 18 فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. اي ترتيب اصلح هل انة سقط علي وجهة فانشق من الوسط بدون ان يعلق كيف ينشق من الوسط وهو غير معلق مخنوقاً ؟! هذا سؤال
  السؤال الثاني في كلمة انشق من الووسط ركز فيها  هي نقطة تاريخية ساوضحها عن مكان وادي هنوم الصخري اذا لم تفهم هذة النقطة ثانيا الوحي الالهي مكمل بعض حينما يذكر ان يهوذا شنق نفسة ثم يذكر انة انسكبت احشاءة عن طريق سقوطة الي الامام فانشقاقة من الوسط يدل انه كان معلق 

 اخوك اغريغوريوس *


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

عزيزى سمعان
و هل يمكن إثبات العدم ؟؟  (إن كان عدما بالفعل)

بمعنى هل تتوقع أن رواية أعمال الرسل لكى تكون خاطئة  يجب أن تكون هكذا
لم يمت مشنوقا بل سقط على رأسه و إنشقت بطنه ؟؟؟؟؟

عزيزى
عدم ذكر الشنق يكفى للإعتقاد بأنه لم يحدث


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> عزيزى سمعان
> و هل يمكن إثبات العدم ؟؟  (إن كان عدما بالفعل)
> 
> بمعنى هل تتوقع أن رواية أعمال الرسل لكى تكون خاطئة  يجب أن تكون هكذا
> ...


*الرد على كلامك يتلخص فى أن ما ذكره الوحى فى سفر أعمال الرسل هو مكملا لما ذكره نفس الوحى فى سابقه من الأناجيل فلا تناقض بين الروايات ولكنه تكميل للحدث وتكملة للتفاصيل.*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> عزيزى سمعان
> و هل يمكن إثبات العدم ؟؟ (إن كان عدما بالفعل)
> 
> بمعنى هل تتوقع أن رواية أعمال الرسل لكى تكون خاطئة يجب أن تكون هكذا
> ...


السؤال لا يكون هكذا السؤال يكون هل هناك نفي لحادثة الشنق عن طريق سفر الاعمال! بالطبع لا يوجد ما ينفي الشنق بل ما يكمل ما حدث بعد الشنق في وادي هنوم  ثانيا تقول انه عدم ذكر الشنق يكون ان الاعتقاد لم يحدث اي قاعدة هذة في الكتب هل عندما يكون فلان مات وهو يمشي بسكتة قلبية نتيجة رؤيتة منظر مهول وذاكر الطبيب انه كان يمشي فمات بسكتة قلبية وفي موضع اخر ذكر انة مات نتيجة رؤيتة لمنظر وشرح المنظر هل هذا ينفي الاعتقاد ! ما هذا المنطق


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

عزيزى اغريغوريوس
الكل يجتمع على أن الحقل كان مليئ بقطع مكسورة من الفخار

هنا عندما سيتعثر يهوذا أثناء المشي فمن الطبيعى جدا أن يسقط على رأسه أولا ثم تنفجر بطنه نتيجة لقطع الفخار
و منطقى أكثر من سقوطه و هو معلق من رقبته
و التى بالضرورة تستدعى إصطدام قدميه بالأرض أولا

أما لو كان معلقا أو مشنوقا من رجليه فهنا فقط سيسقط على رأسه أولا و قبل أى شيئ من جسمه

كلا الروايتين منطقية جدا بمفردها لكنهما معا لا يتفقان


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

عزيزى سمعان القصة كلها الخاصة بموت يهوذا عبارة عن جملتين و ليس صفحتين
فهل تستدعى ذكر أولها فى موضع و الباقى فى موضع ؟
خصوصا أن دمجهما معا كقصة من مقطعين لا يتفق و النصوص

فالمشنوق يسقط على رجليه أولا و لا محالة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> عزيزى اغريغوريوس
> الكل يجتمع على أن الحقل كان مليئ بقطع مكسورة من الفخار
> 
> هنا عندما سيتعثر يهوذا أثناء المشي فمن الطبيعى جدا أن يسقط على رأسه أولا ثم تنفجر بطنه نتيجة لقطع الفخار
> ...


 *حبيبي منطقة وادي هنوم كانت منطقة صخرية  مليئة بقطع الفخار المكسوره ذات البروزات الحاده فكيف يتمشي في منطقة وعرة خربة! ولا تنسي كلام الدكتور هولي بايبل حينما قال *
*فالواضح انه سقط علي صخور مدببة او قطعة فخار مدببه فانشق في منطقة البطن وانسكبة احشاؤه .*​ *ولتتميم النبوة عن اكملها ولتنسكب كل احشاؤه *​ *ايلاخيسين*​ *G2997*
*λάσχω*
*laschō*
*las'-kho*
*A strengthened form of a primary verb, which only occurs in this and another prolonged form as an alternate in certain tenses; to ***** open (from a fall): - burst asunder.*
*هو فعل من حدث اخر بمعني انه انشق من سقوط من اعلي ...*​ ​ *وتعبير انسكبت احشاؤه طبيا لاتصلح لشخص لم يمت بعد لان اعضاء البطن ترابطه معا بانسجة ضامة ( جلد ثم عضلات ثم انسجة ضامة ) معا فلو انفتحت منطقت البطن لا تنسكب الاحشاء بسهوله ولكن من مات من فتره وبدأت منطقة البطن في التعفن والتحلل وانتفخت بطنه بشق منطقت البطن تخرج بالفعل الاحشاء بسهوله منها*​ *فالاثنين مكملين لبعض بوضوح فهو خنق نفسه بالتعليق ثم سقط جسده علي الفخار الحاد فانشق من الوسط *​ *والسؤال ما دليلك انة كان يتمشي ! اريد كلمة يتمشي في النص!الكتاب ذكر انه سقط وليس يتمشي*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> عزيزى سمعان القصة كلها الخاصة بموت يهوذا عبارة عن جملتين و ليس صفحتين
> فهل تستدعى ذكر أولها فى موضع و الباقى فى موضع ؟
> خصوصا أن دمجهما معا كقصة من مقطعين لا يتفق و النصوص
> 
> فالمشنوق يسقط على رجليه أولا و لا محالة



_*مين قال ان دمجها لا يتفق هل تقرأ ما نقول ام انة جدل سفسطائي لتضيع الوقت! يا عزيزي المقطعين بكل الادلة مكتملين بشكل منطقي متناسق تقول منذ قليل انة تعثر اثناء المشي بينما من العقلي شخص تعثر اثناء المشي هل كان يمشي علي فخار مدبب !! هل هذا منطقي بالنسبة لك !*_


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> عزيزى سمعان القصة كلها الخاصة بموت يهوذا عبارة عن جملتين و ليس صفحتين
> فهل تستدعى ذكر أولها فى موضع و الباقى فى موضع ؟
> خصوصا أن دمجهما معا كقصة من مقطعين لا يتفق و النصوص
> 
> فالمشنوق يسقط على رجليه أولا و لا محالة


*أخى لا يوجد تناقض والا فقدم دليلك على هذا التناقض .
عدم دمج النصين الكتابيين يعود الا ان الوحى الالهى استخدم اكثر من كاتب لذكر قصة واحدة من اكثر من زاوية وبالتالى ظل كل كتاب منفصلا بكينونته كسفر داخل الكتاب الجامع لكل الأسفار المقدسة الكتاب المقدس.*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

بداية أخى اغريغوريوس
هل يترك الناس يهوذا لينتفخ و يتعفن هكذا ؟؟؟ مهما كان فهو إنسان
ما دليلك

ثانيا
المشنوق من رقبته لابد أن يسقط على "رجليه أولا" و ليس "رأسه أولا"

أما أنه كان يتمشى فكانت نظريتك المرفوضة من قبلك و ليست نظريتى من الأساس


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

حسنا أعزائى
حتى لا نتجادل سفسطائيا

أجيبونى على هذا السؤال فقط
كيف يمكن للمعلق من رقبته ألا يسقط على قدميه أولا هل تبخرتا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2012)

*أين فى النص مقولتك بأن رجلاه لم تلامس الأرض تفضل بدليلك؟
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> بداية أخى اغريغوريوس
> هل يترك الناس يهوذا لينتفخ و يتعفن هكذا ؟؟؟ مهما كان فهو إنسان
> ما دليلك
> 
> ...


 *منطقة وادي هنوم منطقة كانت خربة ووعرة وكانت بها اشجار والاشجار في الهندسة المعمارية تستخدم من ضمن عناصر الخصوصية في المباني اي تخفي الشرفات عن اعين الناس فبالتالي كون المنطقة بها اشجار ومنطقة وعرة وخربة كيف سيلاحظ الناس يهوذا! *
*تقول ان المشنوق من رقبتة لابد ان يسقط علي رجليه اولا وليس علي راسة وكاننا لم نقل لك ان قاموس استرونج وضح ان سقط علي وجهة اي مال الي الامام هل لم تفهم !ما دليلك ان المشنوق يجب ان يسقط علي رجلية اولاً هل تعلم ارتفاع يهوذا في ذالك الوقت عن الارض! الكتاب لم يعلن لنا ذالك فكيف تعلم انت! *
*بخصوص انة كان يتمشي ليس نظريتي فلم اقل انة كان يتمشي في وادي هنوم بل اعطيتك مثل دارج حينما اقول كنت علي وشك ان اسقط علي وجهي اي اني ملت الي الامام لماذا الجدل والسفسطائية*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أين فى النص مقولتك بأن رجلاه لم تلامس الأرض تفضل بدليلك؟
> *



عجبا أخى !!!
متى قلت ذلك
أنا أتكلم عن سقوظه على رأسه *أولا*

أين كانت قدماه حتى يسقط على رأسه *أولا*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

عزيزى اغريغوريوس
ما دليلك على سقوطه من على المشنقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أين ذكر المشنقة فى
" لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها."


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

قلنا عشرات المرات ان سقط من ناحية راسة هندسيا وسؤالك اين كانت قدماه يدل علي عدم علمك بمقايس البعد بين ارتفاع يهوذا وبين ارتطامة في وادي هنوم حتي انسكبت احشاءة 
كما قال الدكتور هولي بايبل
يقول القديس بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس في آسيا وهو من اباء الكنيسة الاولي


Judas walked about in this world a sad example of impiety; for his body having swollen to such an extent that he could not pass where a chariot could pass easily, he was crushed by the chariot, so that his bowels gushed out.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> عجبا أخى !!!
> متى قلت ذلك
> أنا أتكلم عن سقوظه على رأسه *أولا*
> 
> أين كانت قدماه حتى يسقط على رأسه *أولا*


*ان قاموس استرونج وضح ان سقط علي وجهة اي مال الي الامام هل لم تفهم 
أظن المعنى واضح انه لكى يميل على وجهه لايمنع البته سقوطه على قدمية أولا.
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> عزيزى اغريغوريوس
> ما دليلك على سقوطه من على المشنقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أين ذكر المشنقة فى
> " لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها."


دليلي هذة الكلمة λάσχω التي جاءة من السقوط 
*A strengthened form of a primary verb, which only occurs in this and another prolonged form as an alternate in certain tenses; to ***** open (from a fall): - burst asunder.*​
والدليل علي الشنق في متي
 *متي **27*
*5 **فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ**.*
*هل معك انت دليل او شاهد تاريخي ينفي هذا! اتحداك
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

عذرا أخى سمعان
سقط على وجهه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أين أتيت بها ؟؟؟؟


الوقوع كان على رأسه
من أين لك كلمة وجهه التى تم تكرارها كثيرا ؟؟؟

و أين فى الكتاب كلمة مال ؟؟؟؟
التى وردت سقط أو وقع و لا وجود لكلمة مال


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

> عذرا أخى سمعان
> سقط على وجهه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أين أتيت بها ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


سقط علي وجهة يا عزيزي جاءة في الترجمة العربية التي تشير في النص الاصلي الي الميل الي الامام اي انة سقط من جهة وجهة هل فهمت!  بخصوص كلمة مال اوضحت لك الكلمة في النص الاصلي وشرحها فهل تعترض علي قاموس استرونج


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

أخى سمعان
لا أملك أى دليل نفى لأى من القصتين بل أننى لم أفكر فى هذا فى المقام الأول
فقط كنت أتساءل عن كيفية تحققهما معا
و طبعا لا أقبل التحدى من شخص أعلم منى 
تقبل فائق إحترامى و تحيتى


شكرا لردك أنت و العزيز سمعان

فقط إن تكرمت خبرنى بمشترى الحقل
هل هو يهوذا بنفسه أم الكهنة ؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> عذرا أخى سمعان
> سقط على وجهه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أين أتيت بها ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*كلمة سقط التى تتحدث عنها هذه اللفظه العربيه لاتعبر تعبيرا كاملا عن مفهوم الكلمة الأصليه الواردة فى اللغة الأصليه للكتاب المقدس لذلك لكى نصل الى المعنى كاملا ونصل الى فهما دقيقا للمصطلح نتجه الى قواميس اللغات الأصليه التى كتب بها الكتاب المقدس.*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

*



			أخى سمعان
لا أملك أى دليل نفى لأى من القصتين بل أننى لم أفكر فى هذا فى المقام الأول
فقط كنت أتساءل عن كيفية تحققهما معا
و طبعا لا أقبل التحدى من شخص أعلم منى
تقبل فائق إحترامى و تحيتى


شكرا لردك أنت و العزيز سمعان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...







فقط إن تكرمت خبرنى بمشترى الحقل 
هل هو يهوذا بنفسه أم الكهنة ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اشكرك اخي الحبيب نحن لسنا اعلم منك بل نتعلم كلنا
رد الدكتور هولي بايبل علي النقطة الثانية
* *الرد علي الاعتراض الثالث * 
*
* 
*الاعداد*
*
* 
*متي 27*
*6 فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا:«لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». 
7 فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. 
8 لِهذَا سُمِّيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ «حَقْلَ الدَّمِ» إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.*
*
* 
*الاعمال * 
*18 فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. 
19 وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقَلْ دَمَا» أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ.*
*
* 
*فهمنا جيدا من الجزء الاول من الشبهة ان يهوذا طرح الفضه في الهيكل ووصلت الي الكهنة * 
*والكتبة والكهنة بعد ان طرح يهوذا الفضة في الهيكل ان اشتروا الحقل وملكية الحقل نسبت ليهوذا لانها فضته وهذا بخاصه ان في طرحه للفضح في الهيكل حسبت له فلهذا لما اشتروا الحقل اطلقوا عليها اسم حقل دم لانها ثمن الدم وهو ثم دم المسيح فهم لايزالوا يعترفوا بملكية يهوذا لهذه الاموال . وهو ايضا من اجرة الظلم الذي وقع علي المسيح. وكثيراً ما يُنسب إلى الإنسان الفعل لأنه السبب فيه، فنُسب إلى الملك بناء القصر * 
*مع أنه ليس هو الباني حقيقة، ولكنه يمتلكه. والذي يؤكد ذلك انه مكتوب ان اطلق عليه حقل دم بعد موت يهوذا * 
*وكلمة اقتني * 
*G2932*
*κτάομαι*
*ktaomai*
*ktah'-om-ahee*
*A primary verb; to get, that is, acquire (by any means; own): - obtain, possess, provide, purchase.*
*يحصل يمتلك يعطي له ...*
*

* 
*دائما تدل علي اخذ شيئ بالعطيه اي انه لم يذهب ويشتري بنفسه بل اشتروا الحقل وسموه باسمه فهو بهذا اقتناه بعد موته  * 
*
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

حقل الدم

 فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. 
 19 وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقَلْ دَمَا» أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ.

سؤال عابر
ما الذى صار معلوما للجميع  فى الآيتين ؟؟ دم يهوذا فى الحقل وفقا لسياق الآيتين ؟؟
أم دم المسيح ؟؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2012)

يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس
*حَقْل دَما*


اسم  آرامي معناه "حقل الدم" قطعة من الأرض معروفة بحقل الفخّاري، اشتراها  الكهنة بالثلاثين قطعة من الفضة التي طرحها يهوذا الخائن في الهيكل، وقد  خصصّوها لكي تكون مقبرة للغرباء (متى 27: 7). هذه القطعة من الأرض التي  اشتريت بثمن الدم، والتي كانت المكان الذي فيه شنق يهوذا نفسه، سميت بحق  بناء على ذلك حقل الدم (متى 27: 8 و أعمال 1: 19). ويشير بطرس إلى يهوذا  كأنه اقتنى الحقل (أعمال 1: 18 و 19). وربما هو لا يعني أنه اشتراه شخصياً،  بل أن الكهنة اشتروه بمال يهوذا الخائن، ذلك المال السحت المقتنى بالحرام.  والموقع التقليدي لهذا الحقل، الذي يرجع تاريخه إلى عصر جيروم في القرن  الرابع، يقع على الجانب الجنوبي لوادي هنّوم. وربما كان هو نفس المكان أو  قريباً منه، لأن المنطقة فيها   *طين* الفخاري،  وقد استخدمت كمكان لدفن الموتى منذ وقت طويل، وقد دفن فيها فيما بعد  كثيرون من الصليبيين. وبقي الاسم القديم إلى االقديم إلى الآن إذ يطلق على  هذا المكان اسم "حقّ الدّم".
يقول كلارك
It was known unto all the dwellers at Jerusalem - The repentance of Judas, his dying testimony in behalf of our Lord's innocence, and his tragical death, were publicly known, as was also the transaction about the purchase of the field, and hence arose the name by which at was publicly known. These circumstances must have lessened the credit of the chief priests, and have prepared the public mind to receive the Gospel of the kingdom, when preached to them after the day of pentecost.
​
That field is called in their proper tongue, Aceldama - This proper tongue was not the Hebrew; that had long ceased to be the proper tongue in Palestine: it was a sort of Chaldaio-Syriac which was commonly spoken. The word in the Syriac version is chacal-demo, and literally signifies the field of blood; because it was bought by the price of the life or blood of the Lord Jesus
ان الحقل سمي بهذا نظراً لان القيمة كانت ثمن دم المسيح
وياكد هذا كثير من المفسرين. 
​


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا للتوضيح و نرجع لآخر سؤال
 "وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"
هنا نرى أركان عملية الشراء مكتملة تماما
المشترى يهوذا
البضاعة و هى هنا الحقل
الثمن 

كيف المشترى ليس يهوذا ؟؟؟
و لو كان الكهنه من قاموا بالشراء لكان اللفظ "إشتروا" هو الأصوب

و لو كان إنتحر قبل الشراء فكيف عرف الكهنة نيته فى شراء هذا الحقل ؟؟


----------



## the shepherd (30 مارس 2012)

الموضوع بسيط جدا اخي الباحث . 

انا قلت لحضرتك ان اليهود اشتروا الحقل و نسبوه ليهوذا لان المال مال دم و مينفعش يدخل خزانة الهيكل كرة تانية .
 و اعتراض حضرتك علي كلمة " فاشتري حقل " و بتقول ان الوحي بيقول ان يهوذا هو الي اشتراه و الا كان قالوا اشترولوا او اي كلمه تانية .

 بس حضرتك يمكن معندكش خلفية علي اسلوب الكتاب المقدس للتعبير عن الاحداث دي و عن طبيعة تلك الفترة الثقافية من عادات و تقاليد .
 و الدليل الي حضرتك طالبه نلاقيه في الانجيل برضة في بشارة معلمنا يوحنا لما بيقول عن احداث صلب المسيح 
" حِينَئِذٍ _أَخَذَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَدَهُ "_
_ هو مين الي جلد يسوع بيلاطس ام الجند ؟؟؟ المعروف انهم الجنود لكن ذكر بياطس لانه صاحب القرار. _
_ و علي نفس النحو ذكر يهوذا لانه صاب المال ._

اتمني تكون الفكرة وصلت اخي الباحث​


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ا
> و الدليل الي حضرتك طالبه نلاقيه في الانجيل برضة في بشارة معلمنا يوحنا لما بيقول عن احداث صلب المسيح
> " حِينَئِذٍ _أَخَذَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَدَهُ "_
> _ هو مين الي جلد يسوع بيلاطس ام الجند ؟؟؟ المعروف انهم الجنود لكن ذكر بياطس لانه صاحب القرار. _
> ...




نعم هنا يعتبر أن بيلاطس هو من جلد المسيح
لأن الجلد تم بناء عن رغبة بيلاطس

أين هنا ما يقول أن شراء الحقل كان برغبة يهوذا حتى يستقيم القياس ؟؟؟

و فسر لى أيظا ترتيب الأحداث فى الآية
"وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"

و الذى يثبت أن الشراء تم قبل الموت
فكما نعرف أن الكتاب المقدس منظم
فكيف تجاهلت الترتيب يا عزيزى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> نعم هنا يعتبر أن بيلاطس هو من جلد المسيح
> لأن الجلد تم بناء عن رغبة بيلاطس


خطأ، هنا نسب الفعل لبلاطس لأنه هو الفاعل الأعم على الرغم من أنه لم يصلبه بنفسه ويده، ومع ذلك فنسب له "الصلب".
كذلك في قصة يهوذا، لم يشتري هو بذاته ولكن نسب له لأنها أمواله..



> أين هنا ما يقول أن شراء الحقل كان برغبة يهوذا حتى يستقيم القياس ؟؟؟


من ادخل عامل الرغبة أصلا؟



> و الذى يثبت أن الشراء تم قبل الموت


اين هذا الترتيب في النص؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> خطأ، هنا نسب الفعل لبلاطس لأنه هو الفاعل الأعم على الرغم من أنه لم يصلبه بنفسه ويده، ومع ذلك فنسب له "الصلب".
> كذلك في قصة يهوذا، لم يشتري هو بذاته ولكن نسب له لأنها أمواله..
> 
> 
> ...



و هل نسب الجلد لبيلاطس لأنه جلد بسوط بيلاطس أم بأمر بيلاطس ؟؟

و إن كنت لم تلاجظ الترتيب فى النص فأتمنى أن تقرأها مرة أخرى

"وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"

تحياتى


----------



## the shepherd (30 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> نعم هنا يعتبر أن بيلاطس هو من جلد المسيح





الباحث الجديد قال:


> لأن الجلد تم بناء عن رغبة بيلاطس
> 
> أين هنا ما يقول أن شراء الحقل كان برغبة يهوذا حتى يستقيم القياس ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




حبيبي احنا مش بنتكلم في الي انا و انت شايفينه احنا بنتكلم في عرف و عادات كان متعارف عليها و تطبق في ذلك العصر . اتمني تكون الفكرة دي في بالك مينفعش تحكم علي عادة او عرف اجتماعي بمنظور اليوم . فبغض النظر عن بارادته او لا تم شراء الحقل و نسبه ليه فهو حقه الشرعي و حق ورثته تبعا للتقليد.

اما بالنسبة لترتيب الاحداث فانا رجعت للنسخة الانجليزي و اتمني حضرتك تقراها بنفسك 

Now this man purchased a field with the reward of iniquity; and falling headlong, he burst asunder in the middle, and all his bowels gushed out.

و هي اكثر دقة من العربية و لا يطبق عليها قواعد اللغة الا في حدود الترجمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> و هل نسب الجلد لبيلاطس لأنه جلد بسوط بيلاطس أم بأمر بيلاطس ؟؟


الأمر شيء مخصص لا يلزمنا هنا أصلا، انا اتكلم عن الفاعل الأعم، وليس "الأمر" فنسب الشيء لشخص لا يكون فقط بأمره..



> و إن كنت لم تلاجظ الترتيب فى النص فأتمنى أن تقرأها مرة أخرى


إن كنت لاحظته انت فأطلعني عليه!



> "وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"



لم اجد اي ترتيب في النص، يوجد ترتيب للكتابة لكن ليس للأحداث نفسها!
اين ترتيب الأحداث؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

كونك لم تجد الترتيب هنا فهذا يذهلنى عزيزى
أى ترتيب أوضح من
إشترى ... وقع ... إنشق ؟؟؟

حسنا
ضع أنت تفسيرك لهذه الآية و قم أنت بترتيب أحداثها


----------



## the shepherd (30 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> كونك لم تجد الترتيب هنا فهذا يذهلنى عزيزى
> أى ترتيب أوضح من
> إشترى ... وقع ... إنشق ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

سؤال بس هي هتفرق اية ايا كان الترتيب سواء الحقل تم شراءه قبل ام بعد موته ؟؟؟
ممكن حضرتك تقولي هتفرق في اية علي اس مستوي من المستويات الفكرية ؟؟؟
انا قلت لحضرتك انها كانت حادثة مشهورة جدا في الوقت دة و علشان كدة مكنش في حاجة لكتابة تفاصيل دقيقة عنها و حتي في يومنا هذا تلك التفاصيل غير مهمة و لن تؤثر علي المسيحية في شئ . 
فهل حادثة تاريخية تم ذكرها بدون تفاصيل دقيقة ( و ليست مغلوطة ) يبطل صحتها او يؤثر علي مصداقيتها ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> أى ترتيب أوضح من
> إشترى ... وقع ... إنشق ؟؟؟


هذا ليس ترتيب أصلا، هذا "ذكر" لأحداث، يكون ترتيبا عندما يكون

*إشترى ..ثم.. وقع ..ثم.. إنشق*..



> ضع أنت تفسيرك لهذه الآية و قم أنت بترتيب أحداثها


*التفسير وضعته قبلا، واما عن الترتيب فهو متضمن في التفسير، لان لو النص يقول بشراء يهوذا بنفسه للحقل لما كان هذا تفسيري لانه معتمد على موت يهوذا قبل الشراء...*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

إقتباس
"هذا ليس ترتيب أصلا، هذا "ذكر" لأحداث، يكون ترتيبا عندما يكون إشترى ..ثم.. وقع ..ثم.. إنشق"
نهاية الإقتباس

و هل ذكر الأحداث فى نفس الآية فى الكتاب المقدس لا يكون بنفس ترتيب الحدوث ؟؟
هل لابد من وجود "ثم " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل المطلوب أن يتم قراءة أحداث الكتاب المقدس بناء على هذا المنطق ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> و هل ذكر الأحداث فى نفس الآية فى الكتاب المقدس لا يكون بنفس ترتيب الحدوث ؟؟


ذكر الأحداث في أي كتاب لا يعني ترتيبها، من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام؟



> هل لابد من وجود "ثم " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أو اي أداه تفيد الترتيب، فهل تجد هنا ترتيبا؟



> هل المطلوب أن يتم قراءة أحداث الكتاب المقدس بناء على هذا المنطق ؟؟


لا تعمم، نتكلم عن النص هنا، النص هنا لا وجود لترتيب به..


----------



## the shepherd (30 مارس 2012)

حبيبي القاعدة الاولي لقراءة الكتاب المقدس . هي ان الحرف يقتل و الروح يحي .
فنحن لا نتمسك و ندقق في الاحرف و حروف الجر و العطف .
بل ندقق بالاكثر في روح الرسالة و جوهر الكتاب .
فتلك الروح هي ما نحتاج اليه و ما يبني نفوسنا و ليس قواعد اللغة التي ليست لغته الاصلية .
اتمني الا تفكر في الكتاب المقدس و كيفية تعامل المسيحيين معه كما يفكر المسلمين و يتعامل مع القران . 
فعصمة الكتاب المقدس هي عصمة الروح المحيي لا عصمة الحرف الميت .


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا الترتيب واضح وضوح الشمس فى السماء 
و لكنك تصر على أن هذا السرد الدقيق لتتالى الأحداث ليس ترتيبا

ما دليلك لدعم تلك النظرية العجيبة و المخالفة تماما لظاهر النص


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

زميلى the shepherd
لم أفهم العلاقة بين المقال الذى كتبته و بين فهم نص واضح جدا مثل

"وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"

فهو نص يبين أن الشراء تم أولا و بعدها السقوط و إنشقاق الوسط
عذرا منك أخى
هل مداخلتك تنفى أن الأحداث مرتتبة زمنيا وفقا لترتيب سردها بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> عزيزى مولكا الترتيب واضح وضوح الشمس فى السماء


أوضحه لي..



> و لكنك تصر على أن هذا السرد الدقيق لتتالى الأحداث ليس ترتيبا


من اين اتيت بـ"تتالي"؟



> ما دليلك لدعم تلك النظرية العجيبة و المخالفة تماما لظاهر النص


نظرية اية؟


> فهو نص يبين أن الشراء تم أولا و بعدها السقوط و إنشقاق الوسط


اين حدث هذا الترتيب؟


----------



## the shepherd (30 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> زميلى the shepherd
> لم أفهم العلاقة بين المقال الذى كتبته و بين فهم نص واضح جدا مثل
> 
> "وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"
> ...


 
حبيبي الباحث سبق و قلت حضرتك ان كملة " اولا " دي مش موجودة في اللغة الاصلية للكتاب . 
و ان الحادثة دي في الاصل الكتابي ذكرت بغير ترتيب للاحداث .
 فليه بتحاول ترتب حدث لم يذكر له المصدر الاصلي اي ترتيب فاعتراضك مبني علي كلمة غير اصلية و بالتالي لا يمكنني الاعتراف به .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 مارس 2012)

*إقتناء حقل الفخارى يُنسب إليه ، لأنهم إشتروه من نقوده ، وهى التى أراد أن يعيدها فرفضوا ذلك

فحتى لو لم يكن هو بذاته قام بشراء حقل الفخارى ، ولكنه صار مقتنياً له ، بنقوده*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (30 مارس 2012)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل باحث جديد,,

اذا كان يهوذا معلقا على شجرة مثل هذه فوق وادي, ما {ايك هل سيسقط على قدميه اولا ام على راسه ؟ ام يجوز الاثنان؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

حسنا
سأوضح لك الترتيب
""وقد *اشترى* حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه *وقع على رأسه* أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"

هل سنتناقش فى بديهيات ؟؟
لماذا تصر على عدم وجود ترتيب ؟؟
الأحداث تم سردها 
و طبعا بنفس التسلسل

هل سنتوقف عند هذه النقطة و ندور فى حلقة مفرغة ؟؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

و بالنسبة للتتالى
الشراء تلاه الوقوع على الرأس تلاه الإنشقاق من الوسط

لدينا نص واضح جدا 

هل أتوقع أنك ستسألنى "أى نص؟؟"


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> سأوضح لك الترتيب
> ""وقد *اشترى* حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه *وقع على رأسه* أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"


وضعت هذا قبلا ورددت عليك، ما الجديد؟
اين الترتيب للأحداث؟


> هل سنتناقش فى بديهيات ؟؟


نعم لانك لا تفهم الفارق بين ذكر الحدث وترتيب الأحداث..


> لماذا تصر على عدم وجود ترتيب ؟؟


لانه غير موجود..


> و طبعا بنفس التسلسل


دليلك؟



> هل سنتوقف عند هذه النقطة و ندور فى حلقة مفرغة ؟؟


أمال أمشي معاك في كلامك الخاطيء؟



> الشراء* تلاه* الوقوع على الرأس تلاه الإنشقاق من الوسط


جبت منين "تلاه" دي؟



> لدينا نص واضح جدا


اين هو النص؟



> هل أتوقع أنك ستسألنى "أى نص؟؟"


بالطبع..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 مارس 2012)

الكلام فى سفر أعمال الرسل كان عن شخص يهوذا الإسخريوطى ، وينسب له إقتناء حقل الفخارى أو حقل الدم ، لأنه تم شراءه لحسابه هو -بواسطة اليهود الذين رفضوا إعادته لنقود الصفقة ورفضوا إضافة المبلغ لصندوق التبرعات - ومن ثم صار مالكاً له ، حتى لو كان تم تخصيصه كمقبرة للغرباء 

فالمهم أنهم لم يشتروه من مال الصندوق الخاص بالهيكل ، ولا من مالهم هم ، بل من المال الذى طرحه يهوذا الخائن والذى رفضوا أخذه ، وتشاوروا فيما يفعلونه به ، فوجدوا هذه الطريقة هى الأوفق

والكلام لم يكن عن تسلسل الأحداث بل عن الوقائع ذات الأهمية فى الموضوع 

فهو باع سيده ، وبالثمن إقتنى حقل الفخارى -الذى إشتراه اليهود من نقوده هو - الذى صار فيما بعد يُسمى حقل الدم ، وهو إنتحر بشنق نفسه ، ولكنه سقط وإنشقت أحشاؤه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 مارس 2012)

الكلام فى سفر أعمال الرسل كان عن شخص يهوذا الإسخريوطى ، وينسب له إقتناء حقل الفخارى أو حقل الدم ، لأنه تم شراءه لحسابه هو -بواسطة اليهود الذين رفضوا إعادته لنقود الصفقة ورفضوا إضافة المبلغ لصندوق التبرعات - ومن ثم صار مالكاً له ، حتى لو كان تم تخصيصه كمقبرة للغرباء 

فالمهم أنهم لم يشتروه من مال الصندوق الخاص بالهيكل ، ولا من مالهم هم ، بل من المال الذى طرحه يهوذا الخائن والذى رفضوا أخذه ، وتشاوروا فيما يفعلونه به ، فوجدوا هذه الطريقة هى الأوفق

والكلام لم يكن عن تسلسل الأحداث بل عن الوقائع ذات الأهمية فى الموضوع 

فهو باع سيده ، وبالثمن إقتنى حقل الفخارى -الذى إشتراه اليهود من نقوده هو - الذى صار فيما بعد يُسمى حقل الدم ، وهو إنتحر بشنق نفسه ، ولكنه سقط وإنشقت أحشاؤه


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (30 مارس 2012)

الزميل باحث جديد,,

ستقع في اخطاء كثيرة عندما تحاول الدفاع عن نظريات او شبهات ليست لك.

فها انت " تعاند" بالشراء لانك لم تقرأ سوى اية واحدة, او بالاصح "نسخت" اية واحدة.

فلو قرات القصة كاملة , لاتضح لك الامر بكل بساطة و انتفى عندك الشك.

فلو رجعت الى يهوذا و ما فعله قبل موته لفهمت انه :

حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ  4 قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!»  5 فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.  6 فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا:«لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ».  7 فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ.  8 لِهذَا سُمِّيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ «حَقْلَ الدَّمِ» إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.  9 حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:«وَأَخَذُوا الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ، ثَمَنَ الْمُثَمَّنِ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَني إِسْرَائِيلَ،  10 وَأَعْطَوْهَا عَنْ حَقْلِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ، كَمَا أَمَرَنِي الرَّبُّ». 

اذا؟

يهوذا ارجع المال و بالتالي لم "يستطع" هو نفسه ان يشتري الحقل , و كلمة يشتري هنا واضح بها ان انها لا تعني "شراء" مباشر , بل كأنه شراء بالوكالة لان النقود تخصه.


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> يهوذا ارجع المال و بالتالي لم "يستطع" هو نفسه ان يشتري الحقل , و كلمة يشتري هنا واضح بها ان انها لا تعني "شراء" مباشر , بل كأنه شراء بالوكالة لان النقود تخصه.



الشراء بالوكالة يستلزم أن أجدد لك الشيئ الذى ستشتريه


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا
لا تعليق على كلامك سوى 
"وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"

أطلب منك تفسيرها
فقد فهمتها أنا بمعناها الواضح جدا لى و يبدوا أن لتلك الآية تفسيرا خاصا لا أعرفه
تفضل بالتفسير لو تكرمت


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

و لو تكرمت أخى مولكا ضع تفسيرك بحيث يتفق مع نص الآية


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (30 مارس 2012)

الزميل الباحث,



الباحث الجديد قال:


> الشراء بالوكالة يستلزم أن أجدد لك الشيئ الذى ستشتريه



انا لم اقل ان يهوذا" وكل" الكهنة على شراء الحقل, بل لان هذه المال الذي ارجعه يهوذا لا يمكن وضعه في بيت المال «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». 

فما العمل اذا ؟ اين يذهبون بالمال؟
الجواب :

  فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ

و بما ان النقود "تخص" يهوذا , فكأنه هو الذي اشتراه, لان المال بالاصل هو له.



صعبة؟


----------



## the shepherd (30 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> عزيزى مولكا
> لا تعليق على كلامك سوى
> "وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"
> 
> ...


 
حبيبي الباحث انا كتبت الرد اكثر من مرة
قلت لحضرتك في اللغة الاصلية مفيش اي حاجة تشير الي ذكر الحدث باي ترتيب فهو مجرد سرد للاحداث التاريخية بدون تدخل للعامل الزمني و قلت و اعيد مرة اخر " اولا " غير موجود في اللغة الاصلية و لا فيد اي ترتيب زمني . اتمني ان تكون الفكرة وضحت .
اما بالنسبة لقيام الكهنة بالشاء فاخبرتك ان هذه كانت الشرائع في ذلك العصر فارجوك لا تقارنها بشرائع اليوم احكم علي الحدث من عين ذلك الزمن لا من عينك انت .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> الشراء بالوكالة يستلزم أن أجدد لك الشيئ الذى ستشتريه



الإنجيل يوضح أن رؤساء اليهود وجدوا أنفسهم فى حيرة عندما رد يهوذا المبلغ الذى أعطوه له ثمناً لخيانته ، وأنهم رفضوا إسترداد المال ، فلما ألقاه وإنصرف ، قالوا لا يمكننا إضافته لمال خزينة الهيكل ، لأنه مال مؤامرة لقتل إنسان ، فتشاوروا ماذا يفعلوا به ، وإتفقوا على هذا الفعل ، ان يشتروا بمال يهوذا ، حقلاً يخصصوه كمقبرة للغرباء

فالأمر لم يكن من نوع التوكيل تماماً ، ولكنه كان تحت ضغط الأمر الواقع

وفى النهاية صار هذا الحقل ينسب ليهوذا ، حتى ان الناس أطلقوا على الحقل إسم حقل الدم ، لأنه كان من الثمن الذى اخذه يهوذا لتنفيذ مؤامرة قتل ، فكلمة دم هنا تعنى مؤامرة القتل أو ثمن الدم المهدر


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> الشراء بالوكالة يستلزم أن أجدد لك الشيئ الذى ستشتريه


من قال هذا؟



> عزيزى مولكا
> لا تعليق على كلامك سوى
> "وقد اشترى حقلا بالمال الذي حصل عليه مقابل عمله الآثم، لكنه وقع على رأسه أولا وانشق من الوسط، فخرجت أمعاؤه كلها"


اعرف هذا الكلام ولا ترتيب فيه، أين الترتيب؟


> أطلب منك تفسيرها


تم، وقد سالتني وأجبتك فتسألني مرة أخرى..



> فقد فهمتها أنا بمعناها الواضح جدا لى و يبدوا أن لتلك الآية تفسيرا خاصا لا أعرفه


لا تفسيرا خاصا ولا شيء من المفترض الآن(في الصفحة التاسعة) لا تعرفه
هناك شيء لا تفهمه وهو أنه لا يوجد ترتيب..


> تفضل بالتفسير لو تكرمت


تم سابقاً...


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> و لو تكرمت أخى مولكا ضع تفسيرك بحيث يتفق مع نص الآية


تم............


----------



## الباحث الجديد (30 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تم............



ضع رقم المشاركة التى فسرت فيها الآيه
فأنا قرأت الموضوع أكثر من مرة و لم أجد تفسيرك


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> ضع رقم المشاركة التى فسرت فيها الآيه
> فأنا قرأت الموضوع أكثر من مرة و لم أجد تفسيرك


إذن المشكلة فيك.. لا وقت لدي لكي أكرر في كل مشاركة ما قلته في كل ما سبقها من مشاركات، إن كنت لا تتذكر ما ننتهي منه في الموضوع فليس من حقك النقاش..


----------

